# Help with insurance groups



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

To help me get used to "performance cars" on my way to getting a skyline, Ive been looking at 2000-2002 audi tt's. Theres two versions, the 180bhp and the 225bhp, that are both in the same insurance groups. So, Will they be the same price to insure? 

And Does anything else make a difference when insuring a car other than its group? 

What Im trying to say is, I drive a group 19 car now, the tt is group 18, so the insurance should go down( LOL at insurance going down)?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not necessarily. 

different BHP's and therefore you are a greater risk is the usual thing some put them in bands sometimes the difference can be minimal...for example changing mine from a 1.6d to a 2.0D increased the premium by around £45....

Another thing to lookout for is the letters at the end of the insurance groupings typically i would aim for some with an E so for example 12E E being used for exceeding the groupings rating in relation to security and i think safety now...

as for general insurance driver age, claims, NBD, post code, street, whether its garaged yadder yadder...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

When I bought my 225 I asked the Insurance company first regarding your question, and the answer was a big fat 'no'. There would be absolutely no difference between the two cars. :thumb:

If you want my advice, I'd still contact your Insurance company first, as things may have changed since then - better to be safe than sorry


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think the age and the total value of a car also play a part.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, when I hope to buy the car, I'll be 23 and it'll be worth around 3-3.5k


----------

